# Phrag. Bouquet



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 23, 2011)

Enjoy this little bouquet!







Front row; from left to right Grouville, Don Wimber and Angèle Biljan
Back row; Cape Sunset, La Houguette, Michel Tremblay and Les Landes


----------



## Shiva (Feb 23, 2011)

OK. Now I have a good estimation for La Houguette. A beautiful bouquet indeed. Wish it was for me!


----------



## koshki (Feb 23, 2011)

That's my kind of bouquet! :drool:


----------



## Hera (Feb 23, 2011)

OOOOOOO I'll take one of each. Nice growing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! You should frame that one! Seriously.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great group!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 23, 2011)

Great grouping for sure.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2011)

that's a spectacular group, and yes, the La Hougette is very large!!!! Jean


----------



## Claudia6982 (Feb 24, 2011)

lovely


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2011)

Ahh! Ahh! Ahhh! thud! ....P.E.D.!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 24, 2011)

nice job growing! :clap: Bravo!


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 24, 2011)

Ooooh.. nice plants...


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 24, 2011)

very nice Jean-Pierre great group of flowers.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 24, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Ahh! Ahh! Ahhh! thud! ....P.E.D.!



Oups!  Probably texto or tweeter language? Is that mean something Eric?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2011)

Adults Only! 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Post Ejaculation Depression Syndrome


----------



## Dido (Feb 24, 2011)

great display. well done


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 24, 2011)

Great display!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 24, 2011)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Oups!  Probably texto or tweeter language? Is that mean something Eric?





NYEric said:


> Adults Only!
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Post Ejaculation Depression Syndrome



 hahahahah!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2011)

I couldn't help it!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow....

I realy need to find La Houguette.... Where did you get it, Jean-Pierre?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

Eric Young Orchid Foundaton or LaValtrie!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 26, 2011)

I would prefer LaValtrie!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

If you come to the Orchidphiles de Montreal you should be able to buy plants from JP!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 26, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Wow....
> 
> I realy need to find La Houguette.... Where did you get it, Jean-Pierre?



From UK...


----------

